# Toronto, ON - Massey Ferguson 1805



## DBX (Jan 12, 2020)

Massey Ferguson 1805
500 hrs on crate Cat 3208 engine
All new hydraulic hoses and cylinders rebuilt
New wiring harness with 2 new batteries
New leather heated seat
Led light bars in the front and rear
Led strobe lights
Led head lights
New tires
14ft angling snow plow

Spent the last 2 months fully rebuilding this machine. It is an absolute beast pushing snow. I would love to keep it but I don't have any lots that are big enough anymore.

Machine is located in Ontario Canada

Asking $51000


----------

